# Jawhorse (Sawhorse) from Rockwell, the Handy Helper



## a1Jim

Good review Thanks


----------



## Ottis

Agreed VERY nice review. I have been curious about this tool myself as I also do 99% of my work by myself. Now that I have read a "Real Users" review over one…I will take a closer look at one, I have seen prices all over the board on this tool…if you do not mind me asking…what did it cost ?


----------



## PineInTheAsh

Under $200.

The Rockwell stuff has yet to make it to the wonderful east coast.

I spoke to a NJ Lowes manager about this availability and he simply threw up his hands.


----------



## EricWrights

I got it for $175 + Free shipping. It shouldn't cost over $190 as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I got a different version of this by Dewalt I think the base is different to yours as it has a kind of crossbracing they are great to use.It can hold a full door on its corner edge and not topple over they were oricginally made by triton of Australia. Have fun regards Alistair


----------



## Jimmy88

thats weird. i was in my local woodcraft in va the other day and they had one on display right next to the scroll saws. have you tried woodcraft yet? i didnt catch a price though.


----------



## verndog

I just picked one of these up last week at Rockler. The normal price was 179.00 but I had a 20% off coupon, out the door after the hefty CA sales tax it was 156.59. I really love this thing I had seen it demonstrated at the woodworking show a couple months ago. Very well made and simple to use. I am going to order the welding attachment shortly as my old workmate has scars from using it for something it wasn't intended for. I am really looking forward to using this ingenious tool. I would highly recommend it since it has so many flexible uses.


----------



## laflaone

It looks like a handy tool, and probabably well made. It just doesn't seem to be even close to being worth $175-$200.


----------



## RainyDayInterns

For those interested in a closer look at the unpacking and setup of the Jawhorse, here are a few in our RainyDayMagazine FirstLook series. Click on any of the images for a larger version.

http://www.rainydaymagazine.com/RDM2009/Home/July/Week3/RDMHomeJul1309.htm#RockwellJawHorse

http://www.rainydaymagazine.com/RDM2009/Home/July/Week3/RDMHomeJul1409.htm#RockwellJawHorseSetup

Sincerely,
RainyDayInterns


----------



## RainyDayInterns

Here are two more : 
A closer look at the construction of the Jawhorse (welds, the Jaw):
http://www.rainydaymagazine.com/RDM2009/Home/July/Week4/RDMHomeJul2309.htm#JawhorseFirstLookPart1

A closer look at the rolling and carrying Jawhore:
http://www.rainydaymagazine.com/RDM2009/Home/July/Week4/RDMHomeJul2409.htm#JawhorseFirstLookPart2

The FirstUse series will start in August.

Sincerely,
RainyDayInterns


----------



## SawdustWrangler

The Jawhorse rocks for free hand routing. It will hold the wood securely without damaging.


----------



## DRJZ1974

I made some different clamp faces to swap with the rubber ones to clamp wood in for hand planing, works great! I am so amazed how stable and how well it holds projects (even large heavy ones). Well worth the money. I use this more than my bench vise now.


----------



## Chipncut

Woodcraft has them on sale this weekend with free shipping. I ordered one yesterday.


----------



## woodworkingcourses

Thanks Eric,

I have been considering buying a Jawhorse and I always feel reassured when I can read an independent review by someone who actually has used one.

Dave
woodworking courses


----------



## VanillahGarillah

Just bought a 'me-too' version of the Jawhorse at Sam's for $56. Haven't used the real Jawhorse, but this one is well built and $100 less. Just sayin'


----------



## Chipncut

*I guess I should have waited, but I've made good use of mine already.*


----------



## Ocelot

The one at Sams, is it called "King Portable Workstation"? Woodcraft has those now.


----------



## bones

Lowe's has them for 99 dollars right now


----------



## dannmarks

Feb. 12th 2017… Just bought 2 of them for $99 Each and that was with free shipping. They arrived in perfect shape. I use them for so many things, Routing be one of the bigger uses. Holding the boards securely while routing is really nice. I also use these for clamping up doors and table tops and so many other things. That is why I have two of them. One works very well for smaller projects, but 2 of them really works well for bigger glue ups. Each providing up to a ton of pressure by just applying a few presses with my foot. How cool is that? 









Next use is as a table to work on that is incredibly sturdy. I am very happy I have them and use them all the time.


----------



## chris17

I absolutely love this. I received it in box no problems setting it up. I was able to use it in 15 min. it gives me stability for large jobs like holding slabs of wood all the way down to delicate things of holding small pieces. 
I have had no issues. it is worth the money since I am alone in the shop and need the other set of hands this provides them.


----------



## dannmarks

Glued up these the edges of these boards to make these shelves last week. Gluing up with these is as easy as 1-2-3. Clamp the boards so that the edges are flat up together, spread glue on the edges and release. Put down paper towel to catch any extra glue on the sawhorse, and then put the boards together and clamp… I did add a few other clamps but it was the best ever.


----------

